# RPG Maps and Miniatures Gaming Tiles Website



## Cyberdrake (Nov 7, 2006)

Check out Dream Weaved Worlds for a lot of Fantasy RPG Maps and Miniatures Gaming Tiles, the website is updated many times a week so add it to your favorites and check back often.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 8, 2006)

*New Miniatures Gaming Tile Available!*

I've just added another gaming tile to my cavern complex tiles set. check it here
For an example of what you can do by assembling the tiles of my tiles set, check this dungeon map


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 11, 2006)

*New Gaming Tile - November 11*

I've just posted a new miniatures gaming tile on www.dreamweavedworlds.com , here's the direct link to the newest tile, cave 7  and here's the link to the complete Tiles section .

The website is still very recent so, feedback about the maps, tiles and whole web site would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 15, 2006)

*New RPG Map*

I've just posted a new RPG map on Dream Weaved Worlds, check it out!
-Thorussan Fragment map
-Map section


----------



## xovu (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice maps. I like the website's layout.


----------



## rom90125 (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree...nice work!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2006)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 16, 2006)

xovu said:
			
		

> Nice maps. I like the website's layout.




Thanks!

BTW, I've just posted another miniatures gaming tile on Dream Weaved World for my cavern tiles set, check it here!


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 17, 2006)

*Even more Free gaming tiles!*

Still more new FREE gaming tiles available on Dream Weaved Worlds website, check out Cave #9 in the Tiles section of the website


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 19, 2006)

*More FREE Miniatures Gaming Tiles!*

As my first Miniatures Gaming Tiles Set is nearing completion, a second set is now in preparation. 

The first Tiles Set with the humanoid inhabited cavern theme comprise 20 (8 x 8 inches) tiles and is nearly finished drawing, the first 10 tiles are already on Dream Weaved Worlds, and the second half should be released in the coming days. 

The second Miniatures Tiles Set should be a classic dungeon set, with stone carved rooms, traps, altars, statues and so on. It will also have transition tiles so it can connect with the first tiles set to create a mega dungeon, it should also contain 20 (8 x 8 inches) tiles.

Another Gaming Tile: Cave 10 - November 19, 2006. 
The first page of the gaming tiles section is full and a second page has just been added with my latest gaming tile, Cave #10 is now available, as with Cave 8 and 9, it is a part of a large cavern chamber.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 22, 2006)

*New Tile*

Ok, just added another tile on my website Dream Weaved Worlds , check Cave #11


----------



## WampusCat43 (Nov 22, 2006)

Alt-Z, definitely.  Good stuff!


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks to all who like my website, please also tell your friends about it, the more exposure I get on the net, the more I'll be dedicated to Dream Weaved Worlds website and to submit free RPG maps and miniatures gaming tiles.

New Village Map: November 24, 2006
I've just posted a new village map on Dream Weaved Worlds that can be used easily in any campaign setting for your favorite RPG, check it here.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 26, 2006)

*Two New RPG Miniatures Game Tiles: November 26, 2006*

Cave #12  and 13  are now available in the Tiles Tiles section of the website, these tiles complete a large chamber made of six tiles. 

I said earlier that the cavern tiles set would comprise 20 cavern tiles but I decided to boost that number to 25 since I want to provide a few more options to the larger rooms of the set. These supplementary tiles should be released in December.

I should have finished publishing the first 20 miniatures tiles of the cavern set at the end of November and should start to release tiles from my second set (the Dungeon Set) at the beginning of December and through all the December month.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, I've just posted my miniatures gaming tile cave #14 and 15 on Dream Weaved Worlds

Cyberdrake
http://www.dreamweavedworlds.com


----------



## Cyberdrake (Dec 1, 2006)

*Five New Miniatures RPG Tiles: November 30, 2006*
Here they are, the "last" tiles of my cavern complex tiles set. Cave #16, 17, 18, 19 and 20 have been posted on my website. I will now start posting tiles for my next tiles set, the classic dungeon set. This new set should be released through all of the December month.

Cyberdrake
http://www.dreamweavedworlds.com


----------



## Cyberdrake (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are my first five tiles of my new gaming tiles set on Dream Weaved Worlds, the classic dungeon. The four first tiles are basic corridors: a straight corridor, a  corridor corner, a T intersection and a four way intersection and the fifth tile is the first room of the set, a library.

Cyberdrake
Dream Weaved Worlds


----------



## Cyberdrake (Dec 7, 2006)

*New Gaming Tile*

A new gaming tile has been added in the tiles section of Dream Weaved Worlds  website, the sixth tile of the dungeon set is an office room, check out Dungeon #6.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lots of updates since last post*

Been a while that I've posted on this forum and I just wanted to let you know that many new tiles have been posted to the Dream Weaved Worlds website, the 20 tiles of the dungeon set are online and the first 2 tiles of the Castles and Fortifications set have been released, enjoy!


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jan 13, 2007)

still more tiles have been added since last post, the Castles and Fortifications tiles set currently counts 9 tiles, still 11 more to go till the end of the month


----------



## heruca (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice additions, Cyberdrake.

FYI, the link to tile 9 on your home page mistakenly points to tile 8.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Heru, it's fixed now.


----------



## Cyberdrake (May 11, 2007)

New D&D miniatures tiles are available for the Towers set. Check out
Tower #1, #2, #3, #4, #5, #6, #7 and #8.


----------



## Cyberdrake (May 16, 2007)

New D&D miniatures tiles are available for the Towers set. Check out
Tower #9 and #10.


----------



## Cyberdrake (May 30, 2007)

*New tiles*

New D&D miniatures tiles are available for the Towers set. Check out
Tower #11 and #12.


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jun 15, 2007)

*New Feature on DWW - The Endless Dungeon!*

Check out the Endless Dungeon, a new and exciting feature here on DWW. The Endless Dungeon is a dungeon crawl adventure made with the gaming tiles of DWW full with room descriptions, traps, encounters and treasures. 

Start from the map overview and click on a section to zoom in and then navigate with the arrows on the top right corners to move from room to room.

The first section of the Endless Dungeon has been released and comprises 16 tiles (7 of these tiles are new or variations of older ones). More sections will be added in the future.

PDFs for printing the new tiles will follow shortly.

Thanks and have fun!

Cyberdrake
Dream Weaved Worlds


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you have instructions on how to properly print these out?


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jun 22, 2007)

The Pdf files for the section 1 are now available, the pdf files are set for a 8 1/2 x 11 sheet so it should print properly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 22, 2007)

Cyberdrake said:
			
		

> The Pdf files for the section 1 are now available, the pdf files are set for a 8 1/2 x 11 sheet so it should print properly.



So they should fill out the entire page when printed out?


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jun 24, 2007)

They should print so that the size of the squares are exactly 1 inch x 1 inch


----------



## Cyberdrake (Jun 24, 2007)

Six new creepy cavern tiles have been released on Dream Weaved Worlds that are part of the Endless Dungeon D20 adventure. You can view the tiles here (#1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6).


----------

